# Chop Saw or ?



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Chop saw will work...and if you have other things you can use it for later on, sure pull the trigger and get one.

Cheap? Bolt cutter. Not easy though, and don't try to skimp and get the shorter handle...you need all the leverage you can get.

If you have a lot to do...check your local rental shop they may have have a cutter/bender that should be fairly inexpensive. Amazon also has a couple of options.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I use a pneumatic die grinder with a 3" metal cut-off wheel.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*metal cutting*

if I understand correctly, this is talking about metal cutting....

I have cut metals with many method before....

the one I like most is those metal cutting band saw.... if you can find a cheap one from WalM and have room to store this heavy monster..... it is the best and I broke mine by forgetting to refill lubricating oil...


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i use a hacksaw myself..... lol

DM


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

For DIYer purposes, an angle grinder and an abrasive metal disk is hard to beat.


----------



## manofmany (Feb 25, 2008)

When I worked with concrete we used a chop saw to cut rebar with. They arent the cheapest though, but you could probably find a good deal on a used one. 

They rent for about $80 a day


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

jrepp said:


> Looking for a good tool to cut 1/2" rebar. Thanks. (cheap would be nice :laughing.


I bought a HD clearanced Milwaukee 14" chop saw a few years ago and no longer use a hack saw for angle iron, rebar, or steel plates etc. The blades are pretty inexpensive $5-6 and are available for both steel or masonary work. Chop saws new or reconditioned shouldn't cost too much but I would rent if you don't plan to use it very often. I spent $90 on the saw and if the tool rental is high I would consider the Ryobi 14" model. There will be a lot of sparks when cutting metal so be careful where you cut and consider gloves/eye protection.


----------

